# Kelly's Maltese in N. Cali?Wee Bits in N. Fl?



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I am most likely going to be getting my new puppy from a breeder in north florida (i am in florida i will be driving there) called michelles malte shoppe or something like that well i just asked her where the puppies that are th parents of teh new litter came from and thats where she said i have never heard of eithr and although iam not looking for a show dog i would like ot know if they are decent breeders also how big a concern this should be to me?
Thanks


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

There are numerous very good Maltese breeders in Florida. Some of them:

Windsong Maltese - Diane Davis
Haines City, FL - (941) 422-4110 

Luvsong Maltese - Jodi Eckardt
Dade City, FL - (325) 523-2954 

Marcris Maltese - Joyce Watkins
Jupiter, FL - (561) 748-1500 

C & M's Maltese - Carole Thomas
Miami, FL - (305) 233-1328 

TNT Maltese - Theresa Meyer
New Smyrna Beach, FL - (904)427-3859 

Mistwood's Maltese - Suzzane Miller
Dade County, FL - (305) 253-4127 

Angels Maltese - Bonnie Plamer
Palm Beach Gardens, FL - (561) 691-1691 

Lucci Maltese - Julie Phillips
Cape Coral, FL - (941) 542-2376 

Petite Maltese - Mary Ann Paul
Tampa, FL - (813) 814-2305 

House of Kismet - Holly Hugdahl
SW Ranches, FL - (954) 252-0234


----------

